# Metrolink offering specials to Angels games



## Superliner Diner (Jun 24, 2003)

*Baseball Fans Can Take the Train to the Game!*

*Anaheim Transportation Network offers special Metrolink service to Edison Field for Angels’ Rally Monkey Day game July 12th*

ANAHEIM, CA, Thursday, June 19, 2003: Inland Empire baseball fans will be able to take the train to the Anaheim Angels game on July 12th – the Anaheim Transportation Network (ATN) is partnering with the 2002 World Champion Anaheim Angels and Metrolink to offer Imagination Speedway express train service from San Bernardino to Edison Field to see the Angels play the Minnesota Twins.

The Imagination Speedway is a specially chartered Metrolink train that will go from the San Bernardino Metrolink station to the Anaheim Metrolink station, which located next to Edison Field. The train will also stop at the Downtown Riverside and West Corona Metrolink stations on its way to Anaheim for the special Rally Monkey Day game.

The ATN offers two different packages for the Imagination Speedway train:

* Field Box packages are $35 per person (game tickets alone are normally priced at $27)

* View packages are $20 per person (game tickets alone are normally priced at $12).

Both package prices include round-trip transportation on the Imagination Speedway train, shuttles between the Metrolink station and Edison International Field, and discounted seats for the Anaheim Angles vs. Minnesota Twins game. Children under two are free. Tickets are limited and train riders are encouraged to purchase their tickets early. The last day to place ticket orders is Friday, July 5, 2003.

To order package tickets call the Imagination Speedway hotline at 714-563-5288 or go online to www.atnetwork.org/imagine_speedway.html to download an order form. Order forms may be faxed to 714-563-5289 or mailed to Anaheim Transportation Network, 311 East Center Street, Anaheim, CA 92805.

The ATN’s special July 12th Imagination Speedway train will depart the San Bernardino Metrolink station at 10:30 a.m.; the Downtown Riverside Metrolink station at 11 a.m.; and the West Corona Metrolink station at 11:20 a.m.

The train will arrive at the Anaheim Metrolink Station at 12:35 p.m., from there passengers will be able to walk across the parking lot to Edison Field; a complimentary shuttle to the field will also be available. The game is scheduled to start at 1:05 p.m.

For the return trip the Imagination Speedway train will depart the Anaheim Metrolink station at 4:45 p.m.

The goal of the Imagination Speedway trains is to reduce traffic congestion and improve air quality while providing area residents with a fun, safe and very convenient way to enjoy Anaheim. Additional Imagination Speedway trains will be offered to various Anaheim attractions in 2003 including Ducks and Anaheim Angels games. Inland Empire train packages are currently being scheduled for two other Anaheim Angels games on Saturday, August 16, and Sunday, September 28.

The Anaheim Transportation Network is a non-profit transportation management association. For additional information on the Imagination Speedway trains, please call the Imagination Speedway hotline at (714) 563-5288.


----------

